# Inexpensive Furniture Options?



## Jeffreybomb (Aug 31, 2011)

Given: I'm building a game room with a couple HDTVs that I bought at Black Friday pricing.

That said, I'm looking for some options where I might find good prices on furniture I don't expect to use nearly as often as one would use their couch in their living room. I'm not really interested in going the "used" route because I'd rather have seating that matches.

I've found that Wayfair has some pretty good prices. For reference, we're considering seating like this.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Ikea?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

That doesn’t look comfortable to me for seating while watching tv. It would be ok in the waiting room at the dentist or by the door to use while putting on my shoes. I would rather use a comfortable lawn chair.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Ikea


----------



## Jeffreybomb (Aug 31, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> That doesn’t look comfortable to me for seating while watching tv. It would be ok in the waiting room at the dentist or by the door to use while putting on my shoes. I would rather use a comfortable lawn chair.


It's not for watching TV. It's for gaming. You're not lounging around when you're gaming. I've had friends who sit on folding chairs in a previous iteration and not complain about it.

Gotta read the post, man.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Jeffreybomb said:


> It's not for watching TV. It's for gaming. You're not lounging around when you're gaming. I've had friends who sit on folding chairs in a previous iteration and not complain about it.
> 
> Gotta read the post, man.


I read the post. Reread it yourself. No where in your post does it say seating is for playing games. It says you have a game room with 2 TVs. To me that means you have a room for watching games on TV and you want to sit for said activity. Precise wording gets precise responses. What you intended to write is not the issue, the words you wrote don’t say what you intended.


----------



## Jeffreybomb (Aug 31, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> I read the post. Reread it yourself. No where in your post does it say seating is for playing games.


My first post literally says in the very first sentence what I intended to do with the room. I don't know how you could've possibly drawn any other conclusion beyond that.

Additionally, I'm not interested in your opinion of the furniture I linked. It was meant as an example of what I was considering.

Going to have to block you. I've been around various forums too long to know you've got no interest in helping and every intention of stirring the pot for no valid reason.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

For myself, something a bit more like this.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So get some folding chairs.


----------



## Jeffreybomb (Aug 31, 2011)

huesmann said:


> So get some folding chairs.


If I want my game room to look like a college poker game, sure.

I don’t, though, which is why I asked my original question.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Bob's Discount Furniture (mybobs.com), Home Goods, The Dump


----------



## Locsmithy (Feb 26, 2021)

CHEAP furniture that is reasonably comfortable and will not fall apart? tough one. Figuring your income will improve in 2-3 years, get the cheapass leather with vinyl sides and back barcaloungers ( they are the low end import models ) from Costco.

Not great, but comfortable, and should last a few years. But it is manufactured leather, even when it says "real leather" it is likely bycast, or painted split leather ( not the actual full grain or top grain )

Otherwise, patio chairs with nice cushions. and short little tables. Add a few faux palm trees and l.e.d. tiki torches; and make it your Hawaiian themed entertainment area.


----------



## Locsmithy (Feb 26, 2021)

Roxygal said:


> Bob's Discount Furniture (mybobs.com), Home Goods, The Dump


VERY tony designers are easy to find at surplus stores, auctions and other places picking up bespoken carpets and odd pieces of furniture. They often have a warehouse to store and refurbish these ( that couple in Tx with the home redo tv show made their bones on selling used refurbs ) These folks often also operate staging businesses for real estate listings.

Dress real fine, attend the right parties. But they get down and dirty during the week, working their ass off to riches! Even at the dump!


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Locsmithy said:


> VERY tony designers are easy to find at surplus stores, auctions and other places picking up bespoken carpets and odd pieces of furniture. They often have a warehouse to store and refurbish these ( that couple in Tx with the home redo tv show made their bones on selling used refurbs ) These folks often also operate staging businesses for real estate listings.
> 
> Dress real fine, attend the right parties. But they get down and dirty during the week, working their ass off to riches! Even at the dump!


Say what?? What's all that babble about?


----------



## Locsmithy (Feb 26, 2021)

"  ? I am so confused "



Re-read, more slowly.


----------



## Jeffreybomb (Aug 31, 2011)

Roxygal said:


> Bob's Discount Furniture (mybobs.com), Home Goods, The Dump


Completely forgot about The Dump. I should check them out.

Thanks!


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

You're welcome Jeffreybomb!

Locsmithy, I understand what you wrote. I just don't understand the point of the dramatics over three discount stores.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jeffreybomb said:


> My first post literally says in the very first sentence what I intended to do with the room. I don't know how you could've possibly drawn any other conclusion beyond that.
> 
> Additionally, I'm not interested in your opinion of the furniture I linked. It was meant as an example of what I was considering.
> 
> Going to have to block you. I've been around various forums too long to know you've got no interest in helping and every intention of stirring the pot for no valid reason.


Just an FYI, when I read "game room" I envisioned a pool table, foosball table, poker table, etc., so maybe you should cut Old Thomas a little slack for not knowing what you meant. If you had said "gaming room" at the beginning, even us old farts would have known what you were talking about...or you can ignore everyone who can't read your mind. I think that would severely limit the advice available to you in the future. I doubt Old Thomas, or anyone else really cares whether you ignore them; it only hurts you.


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

Jeffreybomb said:


> Given: I'm building a game room with a couple HDTVs that I bought at Black Friday pricing.
> 
> That said, I'm looking for some options where I might find good prices on furniture I don't expect to use nearly as often as one would use their couch in their living room. I'm not really interested in going the "used" route because I'd rather have seating that matches.
> 
> I've found that Wayfair has some pretty good prices. For reference, we're considering seating like this.


IKEA is more about looks than comfort. I recently went to big lots for garden stuff and half the store is now furniture. They had couches and sectionals that were actually comfortable. Mostly dark colors but hey, it doesn’t show dirt. Perfect for a guy space.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Jeffreybomb said:


> My first post literally says in the very first sentence what I intended to do with the room.


Depends on where you are from. To me, a game room is similar to an informal living room, a hang out room, a place for friends to sit around and watch tv and drink beer. Your OP didn’t say anything about playing video games. So go ahead and get your feelings hurt and block old thomas, you will certainly sleep better knowing you were right and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

the O/P hasn't been back in 9 months - he's probably got it figured out by now that we are a bunch of old curmudgeons that aren't up-to-date on "game rooms" with laser lights and multi-thumb joysticks and 3-D goggles with headsets.
when someone around me mentions "game time" I think of Yatzi or BoardWalk or just plain old checkers or dominos.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

IKEA or DIY

I personally would go with IKEA, since it also requires assembling. It is like DIY, except you don't need to find the resources, you just get them along with the instructions.


----------

